# Forced Induction



## patrickx (Oct 31, 2010)

Electric tubes of induction is same as that of electric tubes of force, but the only difference is that the number of tubes of force arising from a charge are large in number but tubes of induction are very few. So it makes it easy to study them.
No. of tubes of force arising from q charge=q/***949;
No. of tubes of induction arising from q charge=q
Here ***949;ermittivity of medium(For vacuum its value is 8.85*10^-12 SI unit)


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Good to know. I'll put this in my cell phone for reference. :rofl:


----------

